# Back sweetening



## Drivinglesson (Mar 1, 2012)

I am in the process of making my first wine kit, and chose a Riesling. I am not a fan of dry wines and want to back sweeten to the sweetness of a Moscato. I have read all of the great suggestions for adding concentrates and juices, but haven't seen the brands or quantities people are having success with. 
I have been brewing beer for years, and understand there are a lot of differences compared to making wine. When adding various ingredients to beer, it is really important to ensure there are no preservatives. Is this the same for wine making? If so, what brand name juices are safe to use? What quantity should I add for a 6 gallon batch, and when exactly should I add? I have read many people suggest just before bottling, while others say to back sweeten when adding the Bentonite. Lastly, I am going for a peach mango type of flavor and was wondering if I could use a juicer to extract the juice and add it? Appreciate the help.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 1, 2012)

Drivinglesson said:


> I am in the process of making my first wine kit, and chose a Riesling. I am not a fan of dry wines and want to back sweeten to the sweetness of a Moscato. I have read all of the great suggestions for adding concentrates and juices, but haven't seen the brands or quantities people are having success with.
> I have been brewing beer for years, and understand there are a lot of differences compared to making wine. When adding various ingredients to beer, it is really important to ensure there are no preservatives. Is this the same for wine making? If so, what brand name juices are safe to use? What quantity should I add for a 6 gallon batch, and when exactly should I add? I have read many people suggest just before bottling, while others say to back sweeten when adding the Bentonite. Lastly, I am going for a peach mango type of flavor and was wondering if I could use a juicer to extract the juice and add it? Appreciate the help.


drivinglesson:

Here's a "forumlesson". When asking about a kit, always tell us exactly what kit you are making. Instructions and procedures differ, and knowing the kit will probably improve the responses.

The kits that I have made over the last 3 years (Winexpert, Vineco, RJ Spagnols) all have the bentonite added before the yeast. Trying to sweeten at that point in time is not going to work.

IMO, you should be sweetening after fermentation is complete, and the K-meta and sorbate have been added, and before the clearing agent(s) are added. Especially if you are using a fruit juice or similar because you need to allow the wine to clear. Sweetening just before bottling is OK if just using liquid invert sugar (or similar), but even then it's probably better done just after stabilizing.

Sorry, I have never sweetened with juices, so have no experience with that.

Steve


----------



## Drivinglesson (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of info, and I also misspoke on the Bentonite; let me clear things up. The kit I am making is a 6 gallon kit made by RJ Spagnols’ Vino Del Vida, and it is a Johannesburg Riesling. The main steps of this kit are below. I am currently at day 5, and plan to rack to the secondary at 14 and follow all steps. I don’t know that I will bottle at day 28 though, I think it may be better to wait a couple of months; thoughts? Back to back sweetening, at what time should I add juice, and does anyone have a juice they would recommend? My concern is adding a juice or other sweetening agent that would restart fermentation.
Day 1
Add Bentonite and 1 gallon of warm water
Add Juice concentrate bag
Add water to correct level
Mix well
Check gravity (1.088 @ 70 degrees)
Sprinkle yeast
Cover with lid and airlock

Day 14 

Rack to secondary
Add sulphite and mix
Add Potassium Sorbate and mix
Degas
Add Kieselsol and mix
Add Chitosan and mix
Top off carboy with water to within 2 inches of bung

Day 28

Rack to bottling bucket
Bottle


----------



## cpfan (Mar 2, 2012)

As I already said, I would add the juice after the sorbate and before the clearing agents.

Steve


----------



## nmandala (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello, 
I read your postings - have a wine kit as well -red blend. I'm 2 weeks after adding sorbate, fining agents, etc to clear. It's cleared & alcohol content is fine but way too dry so I want to back sweeten. My intention is to use straight 1water/3sugar solution (not fruit juice concentrate), wait 1 week then bottle. Toughts?


----------



## Arne (Mar 2, 2013)

nmandala said:


> Hello,
> I read your postings - have a wine kit as well -red blend. I'm 2 weeks after adding sorbate, fining agents, etc to clear. It's cleared & alcohol content is fine but way too dry so I want to back sweeten. My intention is to use straight 1water/3sugar solution (not fruit juice concentrate), wait 1 week then bottle. Toughts?


 
Make sure you stabalize by adding sulfite and sorbate. You can sweeten right away after you stabalize, but I usually let it sit for a week or two to make sure it does not decide to referment. The stabalizing usually stops the refermenting, but once in a while something goes wrong. Don't ask how I know. And welcome to the forum. if you have time, go up to the introductions and tell us a bit about yourself. Arne.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 2, 2013)

Johannesburg Riesling. One of the finest white varieties in the world. Why would you want to add fruit juice to it? Personaly, when the wine has finished, add sorbate and so2, wait a few days and backsweeten with inverted sugar to about 1.5 brix. and adjust sweetness from there. To make inverted sugar, add 2 cups sugar to 1 cup water (or wine), heat on the stove until disolved and clear. cool and then the tasting begins.


----------

